

Short statement from 23andMe regarding FDA warning letter - mikegreenspan
http://blog.23andme.com/news/23andme-statement-regarding-fda-warning-letter/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=23andme-statement-regarding-fda-warning-letter&utm_medium=App.net&utm_source=PourOver

======
dekhn
Anybody capture the text before they got slashdotted?

~~~
dekhn
Got it: 23andMe Statement Regarding FDA Warning Letter Published by 23andMe
under news

We have received the warning letter from the Food and Drug Administration. We
recognize that we have not met the FDA’s expectations regarding timeline and
communication regarding our submission. Our relationship with the FDA is
extremely important to us and we are committed to fully engaging with them to
address their concerns.

